
Spreadsheet of every TED talk as of 9/2/2009 - fogus
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/09/04/spreadsheet-of-every.html
======
condor
What a great resource.

I wonder why steve jobs hasn't spoken at ted? most other great tech leaders
appear to have held court there.

------
joe_bleau
Very nice.

I'd like to have them in order of presentation. Still, just the links are nice
to have. This will save me some time.

~~~
skolor
If you go to the actual link
([http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pjGlYH-8AK8ffDa6o2bYl...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pjGlYH-8AK8ffDa6o2bYlXg&gid=0)),
you can sort them 3 ways (Date, Event Name and Speaker).

~~~
joe_bleau
Sure, I saw that. Problem is that date is actually date the video was
published, not the event date.

------
alaskamiller
Why isn't TED's website organized as such.

~~~
okeumeni
How about a searchable spreadsheet?

[http://www.textrar.com/API/SPage.aspx?apk=067539DC-9A47-4BD6...](http://www.textrar.com/API/SPage.aspx?apk=067539DC-9A47-4BD6-AA74-B5D90A4C56C9)

------
morbidkk
here is the feed <http://feeds2.feedburner.com/tedtalks_video> and shell
script to download it in background <http://ossguy.com/?p=26>

------
restruct
TED Talks should have ratings too, and we should be able to sort by rating.

~~~
z8000
They would all be 5 stars. -Ted.

~~~
arvindkunday
Agreed! All of them are great, and thats why they are invited to TED!

------
fnid
Is there a query string parameter that I can use to get this as a .csv? When I
copy/paste it into Open Office, I get lots of extra blank rows inserted in
there.

~~~
rms
Edit -> Paste Special -> Unformatted Text and then picking the columns
yourself usually works for me in Calc.

------
fizx
I think this is the sort of thing Google Squared wishes it was. I'd love to
see it. What other datasets/search results are there like this?

